# Was ist ein Eurokoi?



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Koifreunde,

Oft finden wir das Wort Eurokoi. Was ist ein Eurokoi und wo soll der wesentliche Unterschied zu einem „ Japan Koi" sein.
Ich rede jetzt aber nicht davon, dass die Japaner viel mehr Arbeit in die Zucht investieren, viel mehr selektieren und die Bedienungen für die Zucht auch besser sind. Ich stelle mir nur die Frage was ein in Japan geborener deutscher Schäferhund ist. 
Gibt es bei den Fischen Japan/ Euro, außer Preis und manchmal auch Qualität echte Unterschiede oder ist ein guter Eurosanke das gleiche wie ein Japansanke?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Andreas, 

Ein Eurosanke ist ein Sanke und es ist nicht sicher, ob es ein Sanke bleibt. Sehr oft verlieren sogenannte Euro-Nachzuchten nach drei bis vier Lebensjahren ihre Farben, oder zumindest deren Intensität. Dies liegt meiner Meinung nach an der Blutlinie, der Gene und Qualität der Elterntiere, welche zur Zucht verwendet wird. Wer von uns hat Fische im Teich, wie sie die Japaner zur Zucht verwenden? 

Bleiben wir mal beim Beispiel deutscher Schäferhund. 
Ein in Japan geborener deutscher Schäferhund ist und bleibt ein deutscher Schäferhund. 
Aber, 
es ist ein Unterschied, ob man zur Zucht von deutschen Schäferhunden ein reinrassiges deutsches Schäferhundepärchen oder ein Mischlingspärchen verwendet. 
Die oben genannte Qualität und Blutlinie ist nun die Reinrassigkeit unseres Beispielhundes. 
Bei unseren Koi sehen wir Laien, (die wir halt im Vergleich zu den japanischen Züchtern sind) das nicht. 
Nun denke ich, wenn ein solches zuchtfähiges Schäferhundepaar einen mehrfachen fünfstelligen Euro-Betrag kosten würde, dann gäbe es wohl in Japan nur noch Deutsche Schäferhunde für sehr teuere Euro-Beträge. Also werden die Mischlinge nach Japan exportiert und was dann da rauskommt, ist dann vergleichbar mit unserem Eurokoi. 
Bei uns wird keiner einen japanischen Zuchtkoi bekommen. 

So sehe ich das mit dem Eurokoi und akzeptiere auch andere Erklärungen. 

Kannst Dir mal die Entwicklung unseres Euro-Sanke auf der HP  unter "Hänschen wird Hans" ansehen. In diesem Jahr verliert es noch mehr Schwarz.  :cry: 

Gruß r.t. 




Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo rainthanner,
geau so habe ich es mir auch versucht zu erklären, doch bei den blutlinien komme ich nicht weiter, kaum info zu finden.
Auch wenn ich dir fast , nein, zu 100% zustimme, folgender einwand:
Du fährst nach Japan, kaufst zwei Zuchtkoi und den Züchter gleich mit und ab zu dir in deinen Teich. Was nun? 
Ja, und bei hunden haben wir rassen, beim koi nicht, die bezeichnungen sind frei erfunden. 
würde die aussage bleiben, dass ein eurokoi schlechte eltern und einen schlechten züchter hat. ob man dann aber wirklich alle über einen hut ziehen kann, ich glaube nicht.
würde übrig bleiben, ein eurokoi ist ein koi schlechter qualität, also ist auch ein japanischer koi schlechter qualität ist ein eurokoi.
ja und dein hans ist ein schöner koi, also ein japankoi, denn soweit ich weis verlieren die auch oft ihre farbe. 

Gruß andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

koi-nb schrieb:
			
		

> Du fährst nach Japan, kaufst zwei Zuchtkoi



Ich bin jetzt kein ausgewiesener Koiologe  ;
aber so weit ich weiß hapert es genau dran.
Zuchtkois aus Japan soll man in EU gar nicht kriegen können.

So wiet ich gehört habe, werden die Koi, die ins Ausland verkauf bestrahlt, eben damit sie keine Nachfahren zeugen können.
[Hab' ich zumindest von einem Bekannte, wissen tue ich es nicht]

Insofern kannst du diese Japan-Zuchtlinien gar nicht weiter führen, egal wie gut du als Züchter bist. Kannst nur versuchen an die Ergebnisse mit 'Koi-Bastarden' heran zu kommen; quasi die letzten paar hundert Jahre der Züchtung nachzuholen  
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Andreas!

Dein Ansatz ist meiner Meinung nach so nicht ganz richtig.
EuroKoi heißen sie wohl nur, weil sie hier auf dem Kontinent gezogen wurden. Mehr eigentlich nicht. 
Man kann auch in der Hobbyzucht mal Glück haben und einen dabei haben, der sich wirklich gut entwickelt. Das ist aber eher selten. Meist kommt irgendein MischMasch dabei raus.
Der Nachteil der EUROS ist, wie schon gesagt wurde, dass die Farben nicht immer sehr „stabil“ sind. Ich habe zwei im Teich, die nach drei Jahren weiß geworden sind.
Ein weiterer Nachteil liegt in der schlechten Farbgebung. Die richtigen klar abgegrenzten Farben sind sehr selten.
Einen großer Vorteil der hier im Teich gezogenen Fische liegt meiner Meinung nach darin, dass sie sehr robust sind. Sie sind noch nicht behandelt worden und weisen noch nicht die Resistenzen auf, die Japaner so mitbringen. Auch sollen sie mit dem Winter besser klarkommen.

Wenn Du hier den Japanern in der Qualität gleichstehende Tiere züchten willst, wirst Du wahrscheinlich enttäuscht werden.
Das wird nur über konsequente Inzucht gehen und dauert unheimlich lange.
Du brauchst in jedem Falle reinerbige Tiere, von denen Du weißt, was sie vererben.
Reinerbeige Tiere durch Inzucht und Selektion zu bekommen kann Jahrzehnte dauern.

Außerdem weiß man bis heute nicht genau, was genau an Merkmalen reinerbig ist und was spalterbig.
Wenn Du Showa mit Showa kreuzt, musst da nicht Showa bei rauskommen.
Da kann Rot das Schwarz in der Vererbung überlagern oder Schwarz das Rot. Auch weiß man nicht, welche Beschuppung reinerbig oder spalterbig ist. 
Du kannst zwei beschuppte Tiere kreuzen und dabei auch einen Spiegel, -Leder, -oder Zeilkarpfen bekommen.
Für dieses Wissen in der Zucht haben die Japaner sehr sehr lange gebraucht. Und Du kannst ziemlich sicher sein, dass Du niemals ein Zuchtpaar aus Japan hierher kriegst.
Außerdem haben auch die Japaner immer wieder eingekreuzt, um neue Zuchtformen zu züchten. Da liegt dann schon wieder ein Problem.
Ich habe noch von keinem deutschen Züchter gehört, dass er reinerbige Tiere hat und hier gezielte Zuchtformen in japanischer Qualität hervorgebracht hat.

Letztendlich denke ich aber, das Gefallen schön macht. Ich habe gerade ca. 100 im Teich und da sind ein paar ganz knuddelige dabei. Mal sehen, was dabei so rauskommt. Ein paar werde ich sicherlich behalten. Der Rest wird verschenkt/verkauft.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

in dem folgenden Forum kann man sich einen Koi Film runterladen, in dem u.a. auf die Zucht von Koi eingegangen wird. 

* defekter Link entfernt *

Dort wird auch berichtet, dass die Zuchtkoi (@ carsten zwar nicht bestrahlt ;-) ), aber niemals Japan verlassen werden. da diese Tiere einfach unverkäuflich sind.

Gruß

Tom

P.S.

Kann sein, dass ihr euch erst in dem Forum anmelden müsst bevor ihr euch den Film runterladen könnt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hi Tom,

bin eigentlich gegen solche Querposts, besonders wenn sie auf Downloads von Privatpersonen gehen. Hab eh schon eine Anfrage an Pfiffikus zwecks Download-Link geschickt... schliesslich will ich nicht, daß er wegen zu hoher Downloadrate Probleme bekommt 
:-(


lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Erst möchte ich mich für eure beiträge bedanken, doch haben wir schon eine Antwort?


Jens
na, du bist dir aber auch nicht so 100% sicher, oder?
1.EuroKoi heißen sie wohl nur, weil sie hier auf dem Kontinent gezogen wurden. Mehr eigentlich nicht. 
2.Der Nachteil der EUROS ist, wie schon gesagt wurde, dass die Farben nicht immer sehr „stabil“ sind.
3.Wenn Du Showa mit Showa kreuzt, musst da nicht Showa bei rauskommen. 
Wenn die blutlinie showa/ showa, dann müssen die Kinder zu 90% showa sein, beweisen alle bilder von japanischen züchtern. bei den blutlinien komme ich aber nicht weiter, da finde ich einfach nichts.
Ich sage jetzt mal was ich glaube und dann könnt ihr mich schlagen.
1. Es gibt keine Eurokoi, es gibt nur gute und schlechte.
2. Die farben sind deswegen oft schlecht, weil die kinder nicht ausreichend selektiert wurden( in Japan 1.100 so ich weis)
3.für die Qualität das gleiche.
4. wer in seinem Teich nur 2 sehr gute showa hat wird auch gute nachkommen haben
5. der transport der kois von japan kostet etwa 200EUR, gleich ob schöner oder nicht so schön, ein nachteil den deutsche züchter nicht haben
6. es gibt eurokoi weil deutsche züchter jeden fisch verkaufen der am leben bleibt und jeder der ein loch mit wasser hat halt auch koibesitzer sein möchte ( schaut liebe nachbarn, ich habe kois)

Wer noch ein paar links zu zucht oder blutlinien kennt, immer her damit, so schnell geben wir nicht auf.

Gruß andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo!!




> na, du bist dir aber auch nicht so 100% sicher, oder?


Doch, eigentlich schon  



> Wenn die blutlinie showa/ showa, dann müssen die Kinder zu 90% showa sein, beweisen alle bilder von japanischen züchtern. bei den blutlinien komme ich aber nicht weiter, da finde ich einfach nichts.


Logisch oder? Denn bei den Japanern wirst Du reinerbige Elterntiere finden. Hier nicht. Versuche mal in Japan solche Tiere zu kaufen



> Die farben sind deswegen oft schlecht, weil die kinder nicht ausreichend selektiert wurden( in Japan 1.100 so ich weis)



Du sprichst von der Farbgebung der einzelnen Varietäten und vielleicht von deren Ausprägung. Ich spreche von der Neigung, zur Repigmentierung. Ich habe zwei im Teich. Da war einer ein wunderschöner Kohaku. Der hat nun kein Rot mehr. Er hat nur minimal wieder nachpigmentiert.



> wer in seinem Teich nur 2 sehr gute showa hat wird auch gute nachkommen haben



Dazu müßte Dir die Blutlinie der Elterntiere bekannt sein. Weiterhin müßtest Du wissen, ob beide Elterntiere tatsächlich reinerbig sind, oder ob hier noch keine Reinerbigkeit vorliegt, weil vielleicht die Inzucht noch nicht lange genug dauert und andere Varietäten erst vor kurzem eingekreuzt wurden.
Dann müsstest Du wissen wer von beiden (welche) spalterbigen Mermale hat. Es sind beim Showa immerhin drei Farben vorhanden.
Auch muß man immer mit einem Farbrückschlag in die Urform rechnen.
Der Showa stammt aus einem Kohaku und einem Ki-Utsuri.
Wer sagt Dir, dass nicht schlechte Utsuris dabei rauskommen. Gerade aus diesem Grunde wird so glashart selektiert. Der überwiegende Teil der Nachkommen ist für den Markt nicht geeignet. Und die Japaner haben mehr als gute Elterntiere im Teich. Wenn da gute Qualität im Nachwuchs garantiert wäre, bräuchte man nicht zu selektieren  
Und wir könnten hier prima züchten und brauchen keine Japaner mehr kaufen.



> Es gibt keine Eurokoi, es gibt nur gute und schlechte



Eurokoi ist ein fester Begriff auf dem Markt. Er ist erforderlich, um die Herkunft zu erkennen. Das hat primär nichts mit der Qualität zu tun. Du kannst mit viel Glück auch mal einen sehr hochwertigen Koi im Teich dabei haben.
Er bleibt aber dennoch ein Euro-Koi. (mit in Japan gezogenen Elterntieren)



> für die Qualität das gleiche.



Du kannst sicher sein, dass qualitativ hochwertige Koi, die auch in Japan das Zeug zu einem Champ haben, Japan nie verlassen werden. Frag mal einen, ob er nicht mal die All Japan gewinnen möchte.



> der transport der kois von japan kostet etwa 200EUR, gleich ob schöner oder nicht so schön, ein nachteil den deutsche züchter nicht haben


Das ist bei einer Teilung durch zigtausende kleine Koi ja eigentlich nix oder?   Die transportieren in großen Kisten. Der hohe Preis ergibt sich aus der schwierigen Zucht. 



> es gibt eurokoi weil deutsche züchter jeden fisch verkaufen der am leben bleibt und jeder der ein loch mit wasser hat halt auch koibesitzer sein möchte



Oder aber es gibt sie, weil sie in Europa gezogen wurden.  
Letztendlich bleibt die Klassifizierung Dir selbst überlassen. Du kannst es ja mal mit zwei hochwertigen Tieren probieren.
Das mit dem Loch und Wasser möchte ich so nicht unterschreiben  

Ich könnte zwei Koi nicht zwischen Euro und Japaner unterscheiden, wenn sie einigermaßen Qualität haben.
Da kommen dann ja noch die Israelis, die Thai.............dazu.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Eurokois sind in Europa gezüchtet.Sie haben verwaschenere Farben als die in Japan gezüchteten.
Ausserdem sind sie robuster, was Winterhärte und Empfindlichkeit betrifft.
Ich habe selber Eurokois aus der Zucht unserer Fischerei.
Ich habe auch 2 echte japanische Kois (die waren auch richtig teuer und wurden aus Japan importiert) 
Man sieht den Unterschied sehr deutlich in der Farbzeichnung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo koifreunde, hallo Harti

um es vorwegzunehmen, ich find alle deine Fische sehr schön Nun habe ich mir bild zwei in deiem album mal genau angesehn und zwar weil du schreibst  "Ich habe auch 2 echte japanische Kois (die waren auch richtig teuer und wurden aus Japan importiert)".  Nun habe ich gelesen das in Japan Fische ohne Zeichnung auf dem Kopf als Kahlkopf bezeichnet werden und dort als absulut wertlos gelten und unverkäuflich sind. 
wenn dem so ist, dann ist dein schöner Kohaku der nach deiner aussage richtig teuer war ein vollkommen wertloser fisch und man hat dich da richtig über den tisch gezogen.
In berlin wollte man mir Kois verkaufen mit gerant. japanischer Herkunft und so kann jeder wohl so seine Geschichte erzählen. 
ne harti, nur der preis macht aus dem Koi noch keinen guten koi und die farbe kann man aus meiner sicht nur bei gleich großen Fischen vergleichen. 

mit freundlichem Gruß 

andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

"Nun habe ich gelesen das in Japan Fische ohne Zeichnung auf dem Kopf als Kahlkopf bezeichnet werden und dort als absulut wertlos gelten und unverkäuflich sind."

Wo hast du den Quatsch denn gelesen? Bildzeitung?   
"Wertlos" und "Unverkäuflich" passt irgendwie nicht zusammen :? .
Man sollte nicht alles glauben, was man liest.
Komisch? Ich hab hier ein Kalender mit Championkois, da sind "Kahlköpfe" drauf die mal Preise gewonnen haben.     

In meinen Augen ist kein einziger Koi wertlos!
Ob es ein Euro oder Japaner ist, ist völlig egal.
Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack und sucht sich die Fische danach aus. (Übrigens , richtig teuer ist bei mir schon ab 80 Euro   ).

Die anderen hab ich kostenlos bekommen.

Wer seine Fische am Preis misst und mit Anderen vergleicht, sollte die Finger von der Koihaltung lassen und sich ne Goldkette um den Hals hängen.

edit:

Von da sind die beiden Japaner: www.koifantasy.de
Dort hab ich sie geholt: www.koifantasy-teamsachsen.de
Das ist ein guter Bekannter von mir der eine Zweigstelle aufgebaut hat und mit den Tieren handelt nebenberuflich.(6 km von mir entfernt)


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

.... aber bei der Goldkette ist es dann wieder dem Fachmann überlassen, ob diese echt ist oder nicht. Also wie bei dem Eurokoi und dem Japankoi. Das wichtigste ist immer, dass einem *sein* Fisch gefällt. Die Herkunft dürfte da wohl keine Rolle spielen.   


Gruß r.t.


----------

